# Is it fine to keep one convict cichlid alone?



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

i want to get a convict cichlid and i have a 29 g tank, so i think just one will be happy in it. 

is it fine to keep one convict cichlid alone in a 29 g tank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are they schoolers?I dont know anything about any cichlids,but I think as long as its not a schooler,or the tank will not get too small he should be ok.

But before you run with that,let some others who know more about the issue tell you.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, a single convict will be fine. Pretty boring though. I cycled my 29g with one convict for 3 months, and she just slowly drifted around the tank. These fish display far more interesting behavior when interacting with a community tank or with other cichlids. If it's a single male, it will be more difficult to find compatible tank mates due to aggression. A single female can co-exist with groups of smaller fish such as barbs. Most hardy schooling fish will do well with a convict. Don't pair them with any single smaller fish though, as they will become a target for aggression.


----------

